# Sllooowwww...



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Indunni what's happened, but the last few days/week the fprummis slow to load. Firs that erect, then some of the images such as avatars, then more images, then eventually the while page. It never used to be this way initially after the big move.

I use a fairly meaty Samsung tablet, Android, chrome. Works just fine on other forums Tried the usual clearing of cookies, marking everything as read, etc. Anyone else experiencing this.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2019)

noooooooooooooooooooooo prrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmsssssssssss
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee 

Working fine !


----------



## derrick (23 Oct 2019)

Still struggling with it. Can we go back?


----------



## lazybloke (23 Oct 2019)

A little slow. The basic page layout loads fine with a box for each reply, the dates, usernames and avatars.
The actual message text within each box takes a couple more seconds to load. Impatient me?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Oct 2019)

@Drago, no issues for me, but I'll flag this to @Shaun in our debugging thread.
Please report back if you see improvements, ta!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Oct 2019)

Fine here in Downtown Somerset .


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Drago, no issues for me, but I'll flag this to @Shaun in our debugging thread.
> Please report back if you see improvements, ta!


Thanks our Pat.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

I don't know if Shaun has tried a different brand of coal in the boiler, but it seems a little better.


----------

